# Damn, did anyone on here snag this one?



## bikewhorder (Aug 11, 2012)

http://boston.craigslist.org/sob/mcy/3193806276.html


----------



## bricycle (Aug 11, 2012)

That is cool, and a great price!.....


----------



## Boris (Aug 12, 2012)

What Brian said, times two.


----------



## thebicyclejungle (Aug 13, 2012)

I wish I did!!!


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 13, 2012)

I found it again, but its still sold.  I'm so torn up about not seeing this in time. 

http://www.motoredbikes.com/showthread.php?38798-1950-Panther-Whizzer


----------

